

Yoshimoto Cube Blows My Mind then Fries My Brain [video] - bd
http://gizmodo.com/5121432/yoshimoto-cube-blows-my-mind-then-fries-my-brain

======
ars
Um, what's the big deal? Am I missing something? I looks cool I guess, but why
would it fry anyones brain?

~~~
bd
Banach-Tarski

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach%E2%80%93Tarski_paradox>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=411043>

Just kidding :)

------
ComputerGuru
I'm sorry, what's so special about this?

It's a series of half-rectangular prisms (basically non-equilateral 3-sided
pyramids) sticking out of a surface, folding onto one another. 2 of these
sheets == 2 star thingies. Unfold + press together == rectangular cubes.

Big deal? I think not... Slow news day I guess, what with it being New Years
Day and all.

------
jhayes
In case anybody's interested in making one:

<http://www.instructables.com/id/Crazy-Star-Cube-!/>

Looks to be an hour long project tops, requiring just starched paper and
sellotape.

------
axiom
Jesus christ! they finally did it!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach%E2%80%93Tarski_paradox>

------
redorb
this would've made a great Christmas gift; now I got to get one- so awesome -
anyone know how long this has been around

~~~
m0nty
About 20 years? I remember these from way back. They are less mystifying when
you see them up close, but still fun to mess with.

------
nazgulnarsil
give the man whatever he wants, i don't want to be banished to the negative
zone.

------
Allocator2008
Perhaps the sunken city of R'yleh sports these sorts of cubes.

